# parler, communiquer par/sur Internet - préposition



## globally

Bonjour tout le monde, 

est-ce qu'on dit "parler par l'internet" ou "parler par internet"?
Est-ce que qn peut m'aider?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Prima Facie

Hum...on dit sur l'internet, sur le reseau (attend une confirmation quandmême)


----------



## Lotuselisa

[...]

Communiquer par le biais d'internet.


----------



## globally

je dois demander encore 1 fois: 
"Parler par internet", comme parler par téléphone, ca ne se dit pas?


----------



## Lotuselisa

Non je n'utliserais pas "parler par internet"...
Parle par le biais d'/ via internet...( ie: via skype, microphone..etc)

Sinon...On communique...


----------



## snarkhunter

On utilise apparemment les deux. La logique ne semble pas favoriser l'un ou l'autre en particulier : on utilise internet pour communiquer (donc "par"), mais on doit bien être connecté aussi pour ce faire (donc "sur").


----------



## globally

snarkhunter said:


> On utilise apparemment les deux. La logique ne semble pas favoriser l'un ou l'autre en particulier : on utilise internet pour communiquer (donc "par"), mais on doit bien être connecté aussi pour ce faire (donc "sur").



Merci beaucoup snarkhunter!

Et avec ou sans article?? Parler sur/par l'internet ou internet??
Ce sont vraiment des détails, mais il faut que ca soit juste pour mon livre:-*

Merci!!!


----------



## snarkhunter

Je pense que, dans l'usage courant, on utilise plutôt "internet", sans article.


----------



## DearPrudence

(Il y avait eu un débat pour Internet / l'internet - majuscule & article)

Donc, si on résume, on pourrait dire, en essayant de faire simple :

*"parler / communiquer par internet"
"communiquer grâce à internet"* (ce que je dirais pour faire court et simple ))

(peut-être qu'un peu de contexte pourrait aider )


----------



## tilt

_Communiquer _concerne les contacts aussi bien oraux qu'écrits, et même visuels avec la vidéo, contrairement à _parler_.
Les deux termes ne sont donc pas interchangeables.

Il me semble qu'on dira plus facilement _téléphoner _que _parler par internet_, mais pour ce qui est de la préposition, il est clair que _par _est le meilleur choix.
On rencontre  _via _assez couramment, mais attention, son emploi devant autre chose qu'un lieu (_aller de Paris à Marseille via Lyon_) est jugé comme familier, sinon incorrect.


----------



## itka

Ayant lu ce qui précède avec beaucoup d'intérêt, je me suis demandé ce que, moi, je disais... et j'ai constaté que je ne _parle_ pas sur internet (ni personne de ma connaissance)... 
Je lis quelque chose sur internet, je communique à la rigueur, j'envoie des emails, mais si je "parle" c'est sur Skype ou sur msn, ou quelque chose de semblable... pas _sur _ni _par_ internet.

Est-ce que vous employez vraiment, couramment, "_parler _sur internet" ?
Et... Globally.... contexte !


----------



## Xence

Il m'arrive, à l'occasion, de _discuter sur internet_ avec quelqu'un (ou avec des amis).


----------



## globally

Je vous remercie de tous vos propositions

Pardon, j'aurais dû fournir plus de contexte:
Il s'agit de l'histoire d'une fille qui "_parle _avec sa copine par internet. Elle raconte de son passé etc..." - mais cela se fait par des emails/des messages. 

Donc je suis d'accord avec vous, tilt et itka, quand on "parle", c'est uniquement la communication orale! Dans le cas ci-dessus, on devrait plutôt utiliser _communiquer_, non?!

Merci encore une fois


----------



## Xence

globally said:


> Dans le cas ci-dessus, on devrait plutôt utiliser _communiquer_, non?!


Ou simplement:
_Nous avons eu un échange sur/via internet._


----------



## globally

Merci pour toutes vos propositions) 

Excusez-moi, j'aurai dû donner un peu de contexte: 
Il s'agit de l'histoire d'une fille qui "_parle _avec sa copine Marianne par internet. Elle raconte de son passé etc..." Mais j'ai constaté que cela se fait uniquement par email.

Donc vous avez raison, itka et tilt, on peut utiliser "_parler_" uniquement quand il s'agit de la communication orale! Dans mon cas, je devrais donc dire "Elle _communique _avec sa copine". 

Mais concernant le verbe _discuter_, est-ce qu'il est quand même possible de discuter de facon écrite? Excusez-moi pour cette question supplémentaire:-*

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui : _discuter, causer, échanger_, sont des termes qui s'utilisent aussi bien pour une communication écrite qu'orale. A tort ou à raison, mais la question n'est pas là.


----------



## Xence

globally said:


> Mais concernant le verbe _discuter_, est-ce qu'il est quand même possible de discuter de facon écrite? Excusez-moi pour cette question supplémentaire:-*


Oui, on discute dans un forum, ou via le "chat"/"tchat".


----------



## itka

Dans ce cas, j'emploierais un autre verbe... Quelque chose comme _"On s'est raconté notre vie sur internet", "on a bavardé des heures sur internet" _sans trop préciser si on a "parlé", "écrit", ou fait du morse !
Si par chance tu destines ton œuvre au Québec, tu peux toujours employer "clavarder" mais ce beau verbe n'a pas cours en France !

Je ne te conseille pas trop "communiquer" dont le champ ne me semble guère s'appliquer ici. On _communique_ des informations dans un contexte économique, militaire, professionnel en tous cas.
"Parler" n'est pas impossible non plus, mais sans répéter "sur internet".

_"Je lui ai raconté ma vie sur internet. Je lui ai parlé de mes problèmes d'adolescente, de mes soucis d'étudiante, de mes angoisses de jeune femme..."_


----------

